# Instalacion de 1.4 en castellano

## nohumanx

Hola!

Esto no tiene pretensiones de ser una guia ni nada parecido ya que mis conocimientos en Linux son minimos, pero por si le sirve a alguien, aqui van mis experiencias al instalar la 1.4 y ponerla en castellano sacadas de estos foros y otros documentos:

* Instalamos Gentoo paso a paso con la guia de instalacion, al llegar al Stage3 editamos make.conf y añadimos al USE el modulo nls

  USE="nls"

* Despues de rebotar la maquina y ejecutar Linux por primera vez añadimos lo siguiente:

Creamos o editamos los ficheros:

 /etc/env.d/10locale    (el nombre es lo de menos)

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

LANG=spanish

/etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="es euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

CLOCK="local"

/etc/profile

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

Con esto tenemos el teclado en castellano y los programas traducidos salen en nuestro idioma.

Instalar kde  ->  emerge kde

Si nos da problemas el modulo gtk-perl

#ebuil /usr/portage/dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r4.ebuild

#cd /var/tmp/portage/gtk-perl*/work/Gtk-Perl*

#perl Makefile.PL --with-gdkpixbuf-force

#make

#make install

#emerge -i dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7008-r4

Una vez KDE funcionano en Ingles

#emerge kde-i18n-es

(yo soy muy burro y queria que el kde me saliera en castellano solo con el es_ES@euro .....)

Y "yasta"

Si bien esto funciona, no es la configuracion ideal ya que hacemos el castellano idioma para la maquina y esto mejor se tendria que configurar por usuarios... pero yo no se como se hace

Se admiten correcciones, mejoras e insultos leves...

Un Saludo

----------

## Pep

Yo, además, añado la siguiente línea

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

Influye en algo?

----------

## Mystix

```

pj@tenebrae pj $ cat /etc/profile

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.13 2002/05/19 21:34:18 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

  source /etc/profile.env

fi

#077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        export GDK_USE_XFT=1

        export LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

        export LANG=es_ES@euro

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]; then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

```

Si te fijas, en el else del if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ] puedes especificar lo que quieras solo para usuarios y no para root.

Espero que te sirva, a mi me lo dijeron en #gentoo-es de openprojects  :Wink: 

----------

## nohumanx

Mas cosas investigadas...

Al parecer el fichero 10Locale no vale para nada....

/etc/rc.conf 

KEYMAP="es euro2" 

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" 

CLOCK="local"

asi mejor

/etc/profile  lo dejamos como esta originalmente y añadimos para cada usuario que desee idioma en castellano en su .bash_profile 

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

esport LANG="es_ES@euro"

export LANGUAGE="spanish"

si todos los usuarios de nuestro sistema van a usar ese lenguaje, podemos insertar dentro de /etc/skel/.bash_profile dichas ordenes y los nuevos usuarios ya lo tendran por defecto.

Dejando a root con idioma por defecto (ingles) por los temas de errores de compilacion...

Un Saludo

----------

## kabutor

Buena la guia, como yo tb nuevo en linux (dos años y aun en el tiesto) pero con esto he conseguido quitar un fallo q tenia pendiente de mirar que me preguntaba desea borrar este fichero? y ponia s y no hacia nada, (con Y si funcionaba)

Buen trabajo  :Smile: 

Bump y Kudos

----------

## kabutor

*bump*

----------

## nohumanx

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> *bump*

 

 :Question:  hein??

----------

## kabutor

*Bump* es para subir el topic arriba y lo vea mas gente, es q a mi me ha resultado muy util   :Smile: 

----------

## matosale

y esto va a hacer que los programas que instale sean en espanhol?

Y qué parte es la del teclado, ya que yo uso teclado en aleman  :Rolling Eyes: 

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

